

Chrome to Firefox is, what IE was to Netscape - techvibe

Don't let it happen again! Support open source and use Firefox.
======
mwg
Except for the part about WebKit being open source... And the Chromium
project...

------
madhouse
WebKit and Chromium are as open source as Firefox.

